# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Elfā: Pieejamība nulle!

## corey

Vajag saujiņu dažādu kondensatoru konkrētos izmēros, bet ''pieejamība: 0'' atsēdina uz pakaļas. Ir vērts mest grozā šādas lietas? Cik ilgā laikā pasūtījums varētu būt gatavs, ja grozā ir arī ''nulles'' lietas?

----------


## Vinchi

Jāskatā ir vai nav prece centrālajā noliktavā.
Ja centrālajā noliktavā ir 0 tad pievienojot to iepirkuma grozam blakus būs redzams datums kurā tā ienāks noliktavā.

Ir preces kuras nāk no Distrelec noliktavās tām parasti piegādes laiks ir nedēļa un bieži vien var arī aizvietot ar cita ražotāja preci kura jau atrodas Zviedrijas noliktavā.

----------


## corey

Skaidrs.  ::  Skatos Zviedrijas noliktavā ir ok. No Zviedrijas līdz bodei Latvijā nāk ~1 dienu?

----------


## Vinchi

Ja pasūtījums tiek iesniegts līdz 13:00 tad prece parasti ir uz nākamo dienu.

----------


## corey

Pasūtījumu noformēju 18.01. Pasūtījuma pieejamo datumu rāda 23.01. Viss centrālajā noliktavā ir(ok, viss ātri mainās, var arī nebūt). 
So..pasūtījums būs savācams ne ātrāk, kā norādītajā datumā?  Veikala profilā parādās pienācis/gatavs utt.?

----------

